# Female kitten wanted in Ipswich



## Eliza57 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello folks

I already have a male tabby who is called Joey and is 1 year old this month.

I am looking for a female kitten, prefer a torty if possible.

My Joey is very afraid of people (not me) but he loves other cats. I have had him since he was 9 weeks old, so not sure where he got the fear of other humans from, I do live on my own and don't have many visitors, so maybe he hasn't had the chance to get used to anyone.

Anyway I thought that maybe another kitten would help.

If you have or no of any kittens in Ipswich area, (I can't go far), I would appreciate it very much.

Thank you.

Liz


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Have you tried rescue centres?


----------



## Steven1993 (May 11, 2014)

Had to edit this post, as selling animals is against the rules of this forum.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Rescue centres are inundated with kittens right now to the point of having to turn away cats...thats your best bet


----------

